

IBM Lotus Symphony is an Excellent--And Free--Office Suite - svjunkie
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/19/AR2009011901981.html

======
whatusername
Almost no content "Symphony is good" and has it's history wrong.

Lotus Smartsuite used to batle MS Office - Symphony is the new product.

~~~
pavlov
Before SmartSuite (and also before MS Office), there was Lotus Symphony in the
latter half of the 1980s. It was a DOS-based integrated office program that
tried to capitalize on the popularity of Lotus 1-2-3 but never reached its
level of success.

~~~
whatusername
me bad. _hangs head in shame_

